# Southern Queensland Brigalow Belt



## smacdonald (Sep 20, 2009)

I've just returned from two weeks of poking around near Dalby. Here are some pics. This was a work trip, so the camera didn't get as much use as I would have liked. Reptiles/amphibians I saw but didn't photograph are:
-_Diplodactylus vittatus_
-_Pseudechis guttatus_
-_Carlia foliorum_
-_Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_





Red-bellied black snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_) found on a dirt road






Red-bellied black snake was found on the road. It retreated to the fallen log in the distance after it was disturbed.






Red-bellied black snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_) found curled up on a creek bank






Red-bellied black snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_)






Red-bellied black snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_). He retreated to the water when I got a bit too close.






Red-bellied black snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_) habitat. The snake was curled up on the bank in the foreground.






De Vis' banded snake (_Denisonia devisi_) found under an old tarp in the middle of a newly cleared paddock.






Old tarps. Home to _Denisonia devisi_, _Heteronotia binoei_, _Ctenotus taeniolatus_.






Lace monitor (_Varanus varius_). A very yellow one.






Spot the lizard!






Can you see him yet?






Eastern bearded dragon (_Pogona barbata_)






_Carlia pectoralis_ - female.






_Carlia pectoralis_ - male in breeding colours.






_Menetia timlowi_. Quite possibly the most boring reptile in the world. No offence, Tim!






Bynoe's gecko (_Heteronotia binoei_)






Bynoe's gecko (_Heteronotia binoei_)






Pobblebonk (_Limnodynastes terrareginae_)






_Pseudophryne major_






_Uperoleia rugosa_






Ornate burrowing frog (_Platyplectrum ornatum_)






_Limnodynastes fletcheri_






_Limnodynastes fletcheri_






_Neobatrachus sudelli_






Little forest bat (_Vespedalus vulturnus_)​


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 20, 2009)

God Stewart, those are some super credible photo's. In fact, I think you are the most credible photographer I have ever seen in photo credibility history. Incredible!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2009)

As usual great pics ...and it took me a few double takes to find that lizard ...


----------



## slacker (Sep 20, 2009)

Good stuff Stew. Not bad for a work trip


----------



## smacdonald (Sep 20, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> God Stewart, those are some super credible photo's.



That's very kind of you. I'm surprised I managed to find any reptiles without you there.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 20, 2009)

It seems you are learning the tools of the trade, grasshopper.


----------



## smacdonald (Sep 20, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It seems you are learning the tools of the trade, grasshopper.



And you're the biggest tool to learn from, cicada.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 20, 2009)

I believes yesterdays tally was Stewart - 0 and Jonno - 3. 

The results speak for themselves, locust.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 20, 2009)

excellent pics mate, those red belly shots are awesome 

cheers HK.


----------



## smacdonald (Sep 20, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I believes yesterdays tally was Stewart - 0 and Jonno - 3.



I saw a couple of crows. Does that count?


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I believes yesterdays tally was Stewart - 0 and Jonno - 3.
> 
> The results speak for themselves, locust.


 I think you two ,should grab each others ,turn ya heads and cough....


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice pics Stewart .


----------



## voodoo (Sep 20, 2009)

Amaxing shots, Ill be going out that way this weekend, With my shinny new camera. Thinking of exploring Dalby, Goondawindi, Condamine and St George.
Any tips?.

Cheers
Dee


----------



## smacdonald (Sep 20, 2009)

voodoo said:


> Ill be going out that way this weekend, With my shinny new camera. Thinking of exploring Dalby, Goondawindi, Condamine and St George.
> Any tips?



Creek lines are good for red bellies. They avoid the heat of the day, so at this time of the year early morning and late afternoons are good times to be searching.


Stewart


----------



## voodoo (Sep 20, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Creek lines are good for red bellies. They avoid the heat of the day, so at this time of the year early morning and late afternoons are good times to be searching.
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
Great advice, thanks Strewart. Ill post my pics when I get back.
Also, I got a Navman GPS and Vodafone mobile with GPS. Would they work out there?.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 20, 2009)

Your Navman will work for all the major roads and streets, but probably won't show up some dirt tracks. Your Vodafone will probably only work close to major towns like St George and Dalby.


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 20, 2009)

Freaky looking Bells lacie.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 20, 2009)

Ditto the above comment from Serp! Are Bells the more common morph in the Brigalow?


----------



## smacdonald (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, it was a weird looking Bell's form lace monitor. I saw a few other lacies out there, but this was the only Bell's. I've seen other Bell'ses out in that area previously, so they're obviously fairly common. I wouldn't say that they're the more common form, though.

If we hadn't been flat out with work, I would have waited for that yellow lacie to come down from the tree and then I would have tried to get some better pics of it.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 20, 2009)

They are about 50/50 out there. It seems to run in clumps too...you'll go through a patch of Bells and then a patch or normals and back and forth.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, a visit to the Brigalow looks well worth the effort!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2009)

As far as mobile phones goes ...around the remote areas ..Telstra work as long as you tell them you want it for rural remote ...next G ...as this is all I can have where I live ....


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 20, 2009)

Your good at finding those mad adders stewart


----------



## Ishah (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome shots there stewart! Some interesting frogs...




voodoo said:


> Amaxing shots, Ill be going out that way this weekend, With my shinny new camera. Thinking of exploring Dalby, Goondawindi, Condamine and St George.
> Any tips?.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


 
Hey, if you're going to be out St George way, you should check out Mungindi... Its a bit of a massive hole an all, but I'm pretty sure its kicking with herps... I grew up there... Its only 120ish kms away from St George on the NSW/QLD border....lol or was it 120 to Moree :?... That was close when you lived there lol 1000kms from no where in the middle of no where... :lol:

I'd be interested to see what you find if you go there... We found bluey's, EBD's many different snakes, mostly vens, and I think...Shinglebacks... Not 100% though... I was like 4-12 when we went "frilly hunting" lol and not as herp literate back then as I am now...


----------



## moose (Sep 23, 2009)

Some excellent Pics Stewart!

I tend to see more Bells than Normals around home but if you head out to that "Famous Forestry" we have talked about in the past, i tend to see more normals as such.

P.s. Vodafone doesnt really work anywhere other than in the towns, if you are lucky. Telstra Next g is the best option if you are planning visits out this way.....

Moose


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 23, 2009)

moose said:


> Some excellent Pics Stewart!
> 
> I tend to see more Bells than Normals around home but if you head out to that "Famous Forestry" we have talked about in the past, i tend to see more normals as such.
> 
> ...


 ha ,they may take more notice of you saying that ...then me ...a few posts back ...
but it is true ..telstra next G is the only thing that works out this way ..and when getting set up make sure you tell them you want remote rural coverage ...


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great photos stewart


----------

